# Accuracy with homemade CNC machine



## laurent_parti (May 15, 2013)

Hi all,

I was asked to mill some small and precise parts. Fisrt I was thinking to decline the job, but I decided it could be a great learning curve if I try some testings and let the customer make a comparison:

Homemade CNC, small precision spacers milled on my homemade CNC - YouTube

:laugh:


----------



## ChadPMIK (Jun 28, 2013)

Electronic music and routing, apparently I'm not the only one who thinks they go together  

Did you make the music yourself?


----------



## laurent_parti (May 15, 2013)

Hi ShadPmik,

Yes I did but I'm a very newbie in that field. I use LMMS to create songs.

Maybe you will like this video with this free music software:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vfsXUsT8JVg

Laurent


----------

